# Black Merle Buck!



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Introducing, Kalypso:


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

He's beautiful! I'm totally envious!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely boy! I'm trying to build up my own merle lines right now, and he's quite stunning!


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

You'll never believe how I got him, either.

I'm working off the purchase of a snake(s) from the breeder I got my first one from. I was there helping to clean the mouse/rat cages (LOTS) on the weekend, and just happened to spot this guy in one of the bins. I immediately mentioned that I wanted to look at him when we were done, and then said I wanted to buy him. They gave him to me.  This guy was literally one of a couple hundred breeders... O.O


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow, you're so lucky! I always want merles so badly but there're none as far as I've seen in my area. He's so lovely <3


----------

